# Early xmas pressy arrived



## tactile (Dec 3, 2004)

My wife bought me this a week ago , and it arrived yesterday. We saved about Â£300 on UK prices.

http://www.xtremejewelery.com/watches/o ... 1.80a.html

Ps , Iam a qualified diver so it will get some proper use not just a possers whatch.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

What's a posser?


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Did you link to the wrong picture because all I can see is an normal and average looking watch :?

Whats a whatch?


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

I'm getting one after Chrimbo, but just to pose with :wink: sadly I did not look abroad when I ordered and I am paying.....more :?


----------



## tactile (Dec 3, 2004)

It,s great, saved a packet , and so quick , about 4 days .
I would reccomend them , I was abit dubious but paid by credit card so we were covered.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

jampott said:


> What's a posser?


Isn't it one of those sticks used to push washing around a tub in days gone by?


----------



## tactile (Dec 3, 2004)

Ehhhhhh ?


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

I hate to say this but I will anyway!

Have you seriously paid nearly Â£700 for that watch? It looks like something you would find in the Argos catalogue! :?


----------



## IanS (May 7, 2002)

jam said:


> I hate to say this but I will anyway!
> 
> Have you seriously paid nearly Â£700 for that watch? It looks like something you would find in the Argos catalogue! :?


I'm with you, if someone had showed me the picture and said guess how much I would have said Â£150 tops.

At least you won't look like a 'posser'


----------



## tactile (Dec 3, 2004)

Look guys it's an Omega UK retail price Â£1100
Its a quality whatch if you know about whatches. I have been collecting them for about 20 years my top one in the collection is a Breitling Â£3,500
10 years ago They are investments some of them have never been out the box.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Which of your wives bought it for you? The one you divorced 12months ago? Her name's not Elizabeth Duke is it?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Stuff that possers whatch, get a TOSSERS WHATCH like mine !


----------



## tactile (Dec 3, 2004)

Got one already !!


----------



## jwball (Jan 18, 2004)

Sorry I have to disagree, they are quality watches. I've had one for about 3 years now and it is a good watch. Obviously it just tells the time like any Â£10 argos special, but they are extremely well engineered. 
Certified(assuming you have the chronometer) 
waterproof to 1000ft 
shockproof to 5000G

All in all does everything a Rolex, TAG, Breitling does without paying the extra Â£1000.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

When I got my Roller all those years ago I complained about the 5 minutes out per week..

" Sir its a piece of jewelry and a fashion statement , not a timepiece" 

What Â£2300 ffor a clock that doesnt tell the time ?


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

And did you know a watch that has stopped completely tells the correct time more often than a watch even one minute slow?


----------



## jwball (Jan 18, 2004)

TTotal said:


> When I got my Roller all those years ago I complained about the 5 minutes out per week..
> 
> " Sir its a piece of jewelry and a fashion statement , not a timepiece"
> 
> What Â£2300 ffor a clock that doesnt tell the time ?


You should have taken the Rolex back, to be certified it shouldn't lose anymore than 4 seconds a day or gain more than 6. That is unless it wasn't a chronometer in which case I personally wouldn't have bought it.


----------



## jwball (Jan 18, 2004)

barely_legal said:


> And did you know a watch that has stopped completely tells the correct time more often than a watch even one minute slow?


Yes twice a day.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

jwball said:


> barely_legal said:
> 
> 
> > And did you know a watch that has stopped completely tells the correct time more often than a watch even one minute slow?
> ...


*applaud*

And the other watch?


----------



## jwball (Jan 18, 2004)

barely_legal said:


> jwball said:
> 
> 
> > barely_legal said:
> ...


Never, until it stops or loses enough time to be right again. :wink:


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

hmmmm that's the easy answer 

I bet someone who's a dab with Excel will be along soon enough with a precise answer


----------



## jwball (Jan 18, 2004)

barely_legal said:


> hmmmm that's the easy answer
> 
> I bet someone who's a dab with Excel will be along soon enough with a precise answer


Without the amount of time it's losing per hour it's the best answer I can give unfortunately :? :-*


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

barely_legal said:


> hmmmm that's the easy answer
> 
> I bet someone who's a dab with Excel will be along soon enough with a precise answer


*lol* didn't you save the version I did for you last time?


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

TTotal said:


> Stuff that possers whatch, get a TOSSERS WHATCH like mine !


Me too, but then I'm a poseur and not a posser (a bit too close to a similar word starting with a 'T' for my liking!)


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

frayed knot Tim.

Of course, it's losing a minute every 24 hours, is it any easier now? 

You can give up if you like


----------



## jwball (Jan 18, 2004)

barely_legal said:


> frayed knot Tim.
> 
> Of course, it's losing a minute every 24 hours, is it any easier now?
> 
> You can give up if you like


59 days then, assuming it was only 1 minute slow at the start of the excercise 
:lol: :lol:

edit: scrap that, I've just realised that it's 708 days to get at least 12 hours back....... forget it, I think I'll have another coffee.

What is the answer?????? I really can't be arsed to work it out. 1416?


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

I have no idea! I was just enjoying watching you working it out :twisted: :-*


----------



## jwball (Jan 18, 2004)

barely_legal said:


> I have no idea! I was just enjoying watching you working it out :twisted: :-*


It was fun until I got bored.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

It can be done very simply using Excel... I just can't be bothered. C'mon Lis, I've shown you how, so lets see YOU do it this time!


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

barely_legal said:


> I have no idea! I was just enjoying watching you working it out :twisted: :-*


.....and I was just enjoying watching you keep posting!! :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

auditt260bhp said:


> barely_legal said:
> 
> 
> > I have no idea! I was just enjoying watching you working it out :twisted: :-*
> ...


And when *I* post, you get another chance to drool over my photo and get the horn...  :roll:


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Oh blimey I don't know !

Well if I was going to work it out long hand then.....

It would lose 1m every 24 hours so it would have to loose a total of 12hours to be showing the correct time again and that would take 720 days.

But surely it can't be that easy to work out!


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

jampott said:


> auditt260bhp said:
> 
> 
> > barely_legal said:
> ...


Well, it is a tossup. Stare at your mugshot or your Mrs's. Hmmm, that's a toughy! :wink:


----------



## tactile (Dec 3, 2004)

Ok i,ll put this redircted post down to the festive spirit !! cheers jampot !!
merry xmas


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Back to the watches for just one second (Pardon the pun).

Omegas have never done it for me. I know they have pedigree and can hardly be called your Elizabeth Duke special, but like some people have said, they don't feel special enough to me.

Of course, if you're a horologist, then you would probably have to thave one in your collection somewhere, but I'd go for an older model with a bit of style.

I looked at them (along with lots of others) before getting mine a few years ago. Breitling SuperOcean.










I bought it for a few reasons. The first and foremost was that I really liked it - not too fussy, not too bling. THe second is that at that time, I knew no one else with a Breitling and wanted something a bit different from all the Tags that were around. The third is that I couldn't afford anything else.

If I could afford to collect them, then no doubt I'd own an Omega of some description.

Nice watch and a nice saving - just not for me.[/img]


----------



## tactile (Dec 3, 2004)

Kell said:


> Back to the watches for just one second (Pardon the pun).
> 
> Omegas have never done it for me. I know they have pedigree and can hardly be called your Elizabeth Duke special, but like some people have said, they don't feel special enough to me.
> 
> ...


Excellent investment choice ....... you kept all the papers i hope ?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I'm sure I have them somehwhere.

It's odd what you say about Breitlings being loads of money though.

Got mine from Ernest jones for Â£900 - though it should have been Â£1000, there was a mix up on the tickets and they let me have it for the lower price. I know lots of people think the cheapest Breitling you can buy is about Â£2000, so they all think I've spent loads of money on it...


----------



## CapTT (Mar 2, 2003)

I bought an Omega diving watch exactly like tactiles for 120 euros in Bardolino , Lake Garda in august for swimming/boating in the lake . And I thought that was expensive at the time , when I came home I gave it to my dad . Watches are a bargain in Italy though. I think hes been done.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

CapTT said:


> I bought an Omega diving watch exactly like tactiles for 120 euros in Bardolino , Lake Garda in august for swimming/boating in the lake . And I thought that was expensive at the time , when I came home I gave it to my dad . Watches are a bargain in Italy though. I think hes been done.


Price seems about right for the one Tactile bought - not for the one you did.

Whether you like the watch or not is irrelavent, that's how much they cost. If you paid Â£80 for an Omega (and you have all the papers to g with it), then you could make about 1000% interest on it.

Unless, of course, you've been duped and bought a fake.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Kell said:


> Back to the watches for just one second (Pardon the pun).
> 
> Omegas have never done it for me. I know they have pedigree and can hardly be called your Elizabeth Duke special, but like some people have said, they don't feel special enough to me.
> 
> ...


An horologist?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

jampott
An horologist? :)[/quote said:


> Only if you're a loveable rogue type cheeky chirpy Cock-er-ney.


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Kell said:


> Breitling SuperOcean.


mmm, been after one of those for a while. Keep looking at them on-line http://www.blitzwatches.co.uk/productde ... ductid=475 and thinking about splashing out....


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

Paid my deposit for one of these beauties today due middle of January.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

I thought you had one! :?


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

auditt260bhp said:


> I thought you had one! :?


I have one panerai this is a new model going back to the historic roots of Panerai the original of this had a rolex movement.this black seal is very hot with collectors at the moment.


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

tactile said:


> My wife bought me this a week ago , and it arrived yesterday. We saved about Â£300 on UK prices.
> 
> http://www.xtremejewelery.com/watches/o ... 1.80a.html
> 
> Ps , Iam a qualified diver so it will get some proper use not just a possers whatch.


Should have tried Blitz Watches who offer TTOC members a further discount.

Then your saving would have only amounted to Â£120, still not bad.


----------



## tactile (Dec 3, 2004)

Cheers gays !!!!


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

tactile said:


> Cheers gays !!!!


Here we are being nice to a new member then you go and call us all GAY.


----------



## tactile (Dec 3, 2004)

Well a coment was passed when i got mine that all TT drivers are gay !! or girls.
I can catagorickly say i,m not a girl and i apologise to any other girls.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

kingcutter said:


> Paid my deposit for one of these beauties today due middle of January.


You call this a beauty? Panerai?? First time I hear of this brand.


----------



## silkman (Jul 29, 2004)

vlastan said:


> You call this a beauty? Panerai?? First time I hear of this brand.


How does the word "ASXETOS" translates in English?
:lol: :lol: :lol:

Clueless is the closest I can think of...


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> You call this a beauty? Panerai?? First time I hear of this brand.


*lol* - you a Seiko man then V ?


----------



## malTTeezer (Nov 27, 2003)

now this IS a watch

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi ... 18300&rd=1

ouch! :!: :roll:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

silkman said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > You call this a beauty? Panerai?? First time I hear of this brand.
> ...


I am not homosexual to know about Panerai and other rubbish watches. My watch list goes to Citizen, Seiko, Casio, Omega, Nike variety. I need a watch that looks nice and tells me the time. Not a gay Panerai one that looks so daft. :wink:


----------



## len.faria (Jul 7, 2004)

Oh hum
Some people should stick to Timex I think you can get them in H. Samuels and other quality high st shops :wink: :wink: 
By the way get the rubber strap or order some extra links for it as even on fully extended it wont go around your wrist when you have your dry suite and gloves on, or just save it for those warm water dives :lol: :lol:


----------



## stephengreen (May 6, 2002)

vlastan said:


> silkman said:
> 
> 
> > vlastan said:
> ...


 Thank fcuk you never mentioned Tag Heuer you would have devalued my entire collection in one go! :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I have 'Next' written on some of my watches and knickers come to mention it, but then I am an Essex gawl!  :-* . I also own a nice Ted Baker watch 8) fraid I don't have him in me 'draws'!  :-*


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

I've got an expensive limited edition Beitling which was bought for me as a present by my father, and in all honesty, i dont know how to use it, dont know what the dials do... Just know it looks expensive and you know what poeple say, a watch says a lot about a person :? :wink:


----------

